# Camping by lake ???



## jonnowycombe (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey all - new to the site but Im finding it really useful... Just bought a Ducato based Ace Firenze - and looking to take the waterski boat away for a few days testing of the boat and MH. Im looking for a campsite next to a lake that Ican waterski on - anyone got any ideas ???

Regards to Ya'll

Jon


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

jonnowycombe said:


> Hey all - new to the site but Im finding it really useful... Just bought a Ducato based Ace Firenze - and looking to take the waterski boat away for a few days testing of the boat and MH. Im looking for a campsite next to a lake that Ican waterski on - anyone got any ideas ???
> 
> Regards to Ya'll
> 
> Jon


Welcome. I presume you are talking UK only for a try out or are you prepared to leg it over to France where you will be spoilt for lakes


----------



## 100109 (Jul 19, 2006)

i have never been but planning to http://www.prwb.net/tallington/index.php?id=26


----------



## jonnowycombe (Mar 2, 2007)

Pusser said:


> jonnowycombe said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all - new to the site but Im finding it really useful... Just bought a Ducato based Ace Firenze - and looking to take the waterski boat away for a few days testing of the boat and MH. Im looking for a campsite next to a lake that Ican waterski on - anyone got any ideas ???
> ...


I shall start in the UK - that way when it all goes wrong I can come home and PM you all on how to cope with overflowing toilet, cold showers, lack of heating, bad cooking and getting drunk and forgetting which MH was mine in the campsite....

Thanks though ! Will do abroad in the summer !


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Cosgrove Leisure Park

Billing Aquadrome

peedee


----------



## 93986 (May 1, 2005)

some useful locations, but a few seem to be restricted to the residential/home owners at them and not open to transient weekenders.

anyone know of 'open weekends' sites for us boat and van owners !

Mark


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

How about Luss On Loch Lomond?


----------



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

*Site by lake*

Jon 
I think Pentney Lakes is open to all comers.
http://www.pentneylakes.co.uk/
The site is about 5 miles from Kings Lynn.
Good luck.
Mike


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Theres a CC site in the lakes thats situated on the banks of Conniston.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Tallington lakes that was mentioned earlier is definitely open to tourers.

It is just up the road from here and we go there regularly - never camped there though.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

There are speed restrictions on most if not all waters in the Lake District :x :x :x :x :x :x :x 

Oh and a little quiz question.....

How many Lakes are there in the Lake District :?: 

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Only one.......

Bassenthwaite Lake (formerly known as Broad Water)

Johnny F


----------

